# Recommendations for a dash cam



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

I bought a Garmin Dash Cam 10. I paid about $100 for it. It worked great for about 2 weeks. Then it started to freeze up about 15 minutes into the trips. So, I had it exchanged for another one per Garmin warrenty policy and the new one started to freeze up after about 2 weeks. 

So, I was wondering if anyone could give me advice on a good reliable model. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Vanquisher (Oct 9, 2016)

I have the same question. Thinking of buying something which records interior at night


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/those-looking-for-dash-cam-falcon-zero-f360-deal.121664/

Has night vision and is acceptable in quality at night.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

I use the Falcon, usually about $150 on Amazon. Dual cam with audio, night vision enabled, records on to SD card up to 32GB. Both lenses can be rotated 180°. It is setup as a rearview mirror that clamps over your current mirror, easy to remove if you park in a bad area and want to stash it. LCD display built into the center of mirror which shuts off after a minute. The display has an auto-off setting so you don't see it constantly but can use it to view clips without plugging into PC. Turns recording on and off when you turn car power on and off. Only things I wish they'd change is to support larger memory cards (32GB is about 6-8 hours and I usually drive 10-12 hours so I have to swap cards mid-shift) and the menu navigation is not very intuitive.


----------



## UberPyro (Dec 19, 2016)

Check out auto-I on kickstarter


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Jun 4, 2016)

UberPyro said:


> Check out auto-I on kickstarter


https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/289343974/the-auto-i


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Dash cam Pro. 39.95. If you get a bigger SD card you can have a 265 hours of video broken down into one minute sections very handy. It's window mounted and you can tilted inward to watch passengers or outward to record your driving. I'm very pleased with it plugs right into the DC Outlet period comes with a video screen if you want to watch yourself Drive. Can record sound or muted with no sound


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Another vote for the Falcon 360...
149.00 right now on groupon.


----------



## GoatLove (Jul 29, 2016)

Falcon 360


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

You guys rock. Thank you soo much


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Seems like the falcon is the clear cut winner. I have a question about the file once recorded. The cam I have now has software built in that shows map and gps alongside video (see pic) But the software sucks and some of it is in Chinese. actually saving the video is a hassle.
Does the falcon have similar feature? is viewing and saving the video pretty user friendly?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

J


jp300h said:


> Seems like the falcon is the clear cut winner. I have a question about the file once recorded. The cam I have now has software built in that shows map and gps alongside video (see pic) But the software sucks and some of it is in Chinese. actually saving the video is a hassle.
> Does the falcon have similar feature? is viewing and saving the video pretty user friendly?
> 
> View attachment 83000


Just video with a time stamp on a 32 gb sd card. I just swap out cards everyday. I don't save every time, I should but my desktop is old... Sant is bringing a new laptop and I'll add an external HD or store it online somehow
I just save if I anticipate an issue or something funny happens..... I have 4 cards

Lady night I had a rider ask what the green blinking light on my mirror was.

They did not like the fact they were being recorded. I told them it was video only. oh well... they still tipped , well but my rating a took a dip soon after the ride.

Funny, we were talking after they noticed the DC, and they were fine with the idea of me being armed with a handgun, razer, mace, knife, club or any other weapon but the camera bothered them.

Go figure


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

William1964 said:


> Dash cam Pro. 39.95. If you get a bigger SD card you can have a 265 hours of video broken down into one minute sections very handy. It's window mounted and you can tilted inward to watch passengers or outward to record your driving. I'm very pleased with it plugs right into the DC Outlet period comes with a video screen if you want to watch yourself Drive. Can record sound or muted with no sound


The price on this model is excellent but regret wasting my money on this model. The charger that came with the unit was defective and it took me 8 or more weeks to get a replacement. Now after only 6 additional months, the charger has gone out again and blew a fuse in my car so this piece of sh*t is going in the trash.

Have been searching for a model that had dual recording (forward and interior with audio) and was leaning towards the Falcon Zero F360 model, however my homelink buttons for the garage doors are on my factory rear-view mirror. Also, the compass readings display on my factory mirror. Not sure if I can still get to the garage buttons with this monstrosity on top of my rear-view mirror.

Would prefer a windshield mounted unit, although more cumbersome. Also I want the rear camera included in the one unit. Having an additional camera that must be wired and mounted in the back isn't an option for me.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Check out the Transcend 520. I upgraded the Sim card from 32 to 64 on mine. My only complaint is I can not get it to not record the current speed in all exterior views.


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

Go4 said:


> Check out the Transcend 520. I upgraded the Sim card from 32 to 64 on mine. My only complaint is I can not get it to not record the current speed in all exterior views.


Thanks so much! This is just what I am looking for. Ordered one with the adhesive mount. Is yours adhesive or suction? The suction mounts here in the hot summer tend to fail and I hate for the dashcam to take those unecessary knocks.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Adhesion, I feel the same as you. I don't want the suction failing mid trip or in an accident.


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

Go4 said:


> Check out the Transcend 520. I upgraded the Sim card from 32 to 64 on mine. My only complaint is I can not get it to not record the current speed in all exterior views.


Thanks for the suggestion...Mine came in and I really like it. It was a great purchase. When you upgraded your memory card did you order from them or just use a generic brand? Wondered if it's better to use their brand.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Generic, just one that was on sale at a local store. I wanted a cheap one incase it didn't work. I would like to get a couple more, just to be able to pull a card out and save it.


----------

